# How Do You Apply Panda Film To Walls? Tape, Staples, Glue?



## Freda Felcher (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, I just bought a bunch of panda film for my grow room and failed to ask the dude at the store how to put it up and what supplies i would need. To give you an idea of my room it is 5x8 ft. with an angled ceiling. The walls are all wood panelling along with the ceiling. Basically just wondering if i tape, glue or staple this shit up and what supplies i will need to accomplish this. Thanks Freda!


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Nov 26, 2009)

Initially I tried just duct tape, but it was the cheap stuff and it didn't hold very well, especially in the humidity and all. So I decided to get good duct tape, i think it was gorilla brand stuff, kinda not cheap but worth it cause it was not only light-proof whereas the other one wasn't, it held good. But, I also got a staple gun (like 10-20 bucks, so not a huge investment). But I found that putting tape on the spot you are going to staple (so tape on top of the panda) and then stapling it through the tape helps because it won't be as likely to rip in the long run. 

So I say a combo of good duct tape and staple guns (given that you are using a wood frame/box).


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 26, 2009)

staple it with a small piece of card board on top of panda below staple so it dosent rip through


----------



## Freda Felcher (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I have a staple gun and some good duct tape. Would a hot glue gun be handy for this as well?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 26, 2009)

Fold a piece of duct tape over the edge of the panda film so it is on the front and back...then staple...seal seams with white duct tape.


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Nov 26, 2009)

Duct tape won't hold for long. I used gorilla tape which is the strongest tape ever and the panda film still peeled. Make sure you use plenty of staples.


----------



## Freda Felcher (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, that makes sense! The duct tape will prevent tares in the panda film. I'll go with that around the edges. But what about keeping it flush against the wall in between the seems? Can i put tape on the back side of the film before hanging it and then staple in those spots? i want to keep it as flush as possible against the wall.


----------



## JohnWayneCFC (Nov 26, 2009)

Im pretty sure if you go to the hardware store you could grab yourself some double sided duct tape , or even velcrow , both would work , i like using hot glue guns cuz when its time for it to come off it doesnt peel paint off with it , atleast for me , and if you do it right you wont ruin the film and it will still be good to use afterwords for a new grow


----------



## Ace Smoking (Nov 27, 2009)

Place a small amount of gorilla tape and then staple through it with long staples. I use an electric staple gun.

Then if you're a picky freak like me, go back over the spots and tape cheap white duck tape over the gorilla tape. This is so everything is white.


----------



## Freda Felcher (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! Thanks a lot for all the good advice everyone!


----------



## lordfister (Nov 27, 2009)

thumb tacks work well too...doubleing panda film up blocks light too so it has a few uses


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 27, 2009)

lordfister said:


> thumb tacks work well too...doubleing panda film up blocks light too so it has a few uses


I use it to cover a window using 3M velcro strips


----------

